# Is a 64 inch longbow too long for my DL?



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Quick question guys,
Is a 64 inch longbow too long for me? I,m 5'8" tall and have a 27 inch DL, medium built. Or should I go for a 62 or 60 inch longbow?

Thanks,
David


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Depends, if you're a Bowhunter and feel it's required for those kinds of tight shots, if not then 64" isn't too long for you, I'm same height, about same draw length 27.5" and I shoot 66" Longbows, I've never *not* been able to make a tight shot because my limbs were too long. I had a 62" Wapiti Spike shot nice for that length but found when I switched to s 66" 21st century it was much smoother and more fogiving.


----------



## bowbldr (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm the same height with a 26" draw and shoot a 56" LB and 54" recurve.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

the longer the better


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

lozzano said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Quick question guys,
> Is a 64 inch longbow too long for me? I,m 5'8" tall and have a 27 inch DL, medium built. Or should I go for a 62 or 60 inch longbow?
> ...


It really depends on the design of the limb. Some shorter bows can draw smoother than some longer bows. Some shorter bows can have less finger pinch than some longer bows. Generally speaking a longer bow will draw smoother and have less finger pinch but that isn't always the case. There are other factors that also play a roll in determining the best length that will work best with your goals and needs.

The best advice would be to have you try the bow out you're considering and see how it feels and how it will handle in the situations you will be shooting it in.

Ray :shade:


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

for those of us who grew up in target archery with recurves, our target bows were from 66"~72"
by the late 60s, early 70s most of us were shooting 72" bows, regardless of draw length, longer is always better
it just depends on where you're hunting, whether you have the room for the longer limbs
with a 27" draw length I'd be hunting with a 62" bow


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

If you like the bow, keep it, and use it.


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a true 27" and I won't get one over 62" again. The only thing I miss about a 64" is that I didn't have to put the bottom limb tip on my foot to use the bow as a bino rest. With the 62" I do. No big deal. I'm 5'9" tall medium/large build. Now something else I have decided on is that I really like the 62" long bows so much that when/if I ever order another recurve it will be 62" if they offer it in that length. But I'm a longbow guy! It just works for me but it has taken years for me to figure this out. Good Luck.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

It depends to some extent the style of longbow IMHO...
If the bow is a straight limb Hill style bow I wouldn't go less than 66" ... in r/d bows 62" would work . But I have been shooting longbows a long time and don't " short " longbows ever ... I draw 27" and even my heavy r/d "hybrid" longbow are at the minimum 64" ......
The longer the better ....


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a 27" draw and I currently shoot everything from 70" English welchman longbows to my smallest a 54" treadway.. you must remember bow design is bow design if you want to get into all the tech stuff and what length bow will give you the most effeciency from a type of limb design at a certain length then stick with the shortest bow possible that doesn't pinch or stack,,,, BUT if you want the smoothness and sometimes the most stable and which means its the easiest to tune then the longest bow your comfortable with works best and will be the most enjoyable. always remember 60# @ 27" is truley 60 pounds if its a 70" bow or a 54" bow.

64" longbow is perfectly fine and my prefered longbow/selfbow length at 27" All day long... I find MOST people that try short bows do not like them.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

You won't notice an extra four inches or a missing four inches. If it shoots right then great. It's the equivalent of comparing a 28" barrel to a 24" barrel on a shotgun...if the user is use to it, it matters not.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 27" draw and use a 66" Bama.

Only reason I won't go longer on my next longbow is that 66" is about my limit for stringing - with a stringer, it is really a stretch for a 5'6" person to get that string nocked !

Even so, I will not go shorter than 66", as I like the feel of that size bow.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ask the bowyer what he thinks. i shot a 66" hybrid for a short while and it wasa great shooting bow and fast even with my 26" draw.

i now shoot 58" and love it, it feels more comfortable to me and a little easier to move around in the woods


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

IAIS604 said:


> I have a 27" draw and use a 66" Bama.
> 
> Only reason I won't go longer on my next longbow is that 66" is about my limit for stringing - with a stringer, it is really a stretch for a 5'6" person to get that string nocked !
> 
> Even so, I will not go shorter than 66", as I like the feel of that size bow.


try stringing 66" bow with a stringer when you are 5'3" with a 25"DL.
samick sage 62", just arrived this morning, stringing should be less of a stretch.


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you all
Think I'll go with a shorter bow, stringing the bow should be a lot easier LOL!


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

I draw 26"...I like shooting 72" bows. No problem walking through the woods with it.

I don't think its too long at all.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

It just comes down to personal preference.


----------

